# I have a question: Burj Dubai or The Burj??



## Jechtman (Aug 17, 2005)

Al Burj.












Burj Dubai.


Look at these pictures, I know Burj Dubai quite well, but what about the other one?? Is that the primary Burj Dubai design which was cancelled, or is it yet another tower to be built other than Burj Dubai??


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

They are two different towers being built by two different companies 

The al Burj Wont be as tall as the Burj Dubai , but it will still be 1000 m tall + making the burj Dubai taller

i worked for a firm once and the engineer mentioned a figure of 1300 for the burj Dubai , but dont take my word , we will have to wait and see

btw there are atleast 4-5 ultra tall towers being built in Dubai , all over 500 meters


----------



## Jechtman (Aug 17, 2005)

OMG!!! 1300 meters????
GO DUBAI GO, I LOVE THIS CITY!!!


----------



## Sonic from Padova (Nov 23, 2004)

sorry, but Al burj is approved or not?


----------



## Dubai-Lover (Jul 4, 2004)

that figure better be true dubai-boy 

al burj is something between proposed and approved


----------



## SA BOY (Mar 29, 2003)

Its a seroius propsal. I know a development director at Nakheel and they want to this as if you see the world attention EMARR is rercieving and the fact that people now thake them seroiusly, nakheel is looking for the same recognition.


----------



## mohammad (Jul 6, 2005)

To the topic originator:

From what I understood, Burj Dubai would be built in the heart-land (downtown) district of Dubai City. Itll be of mixed use (i.e. Hotel Suites, Residential Apartments, Offices, observation decks, etc). Itll be also sorrounded by a city of residential buildings (medium rise and high rise), houses, villas (both low-rise projects), shopping malls and parks. 

As far as Al-Burj, I think it will be the World's tallest 7-star luxury hotel and apartment rooms. Itll be built in Dubai WaterFront. The Dubai WaterFront will have its own city (near Jebel Ali - known as Madinat Al-Arab). This is where the Burj is going to be located.  The tower will blend in with sorrounding buildings (all high rise) as part of Jebel Ali's downtown district. It wont be built in the Palm.


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

side question
and what will in the center of the palms now ?


----------



## mohammad (Jul 6, 2005)

Trances: Itll probably have a hotel tower, but not as tall as the Burj. Maybe 20 floors. :?


----------



## dazz (Jul 13, 2004)

Trances said:


> side question
> and what will in the center of the palms now ?


in Palm Jumeirah:



















photos by dubaiflo


----------



## mohammad (Jul 6, 2005)

Dazz, that looks beautiful. 

It may not be tall (and thank god it isnt LOL) but it certainly looks spectacular. Nice architecture.  Hopefully its a hotel?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

but we still don't know of any highrises on the other palms...


----------



## mohammad (Jul 6, 2005)

I think the maximum height we would logically expect to see in the other Palm Islands is 20-30 floors only. Having a +100 floor building in the middle of an artificial island is not only dangerous, but even ugly. =P

Anyways we really dont know what to expect. So anything's possible at the moment.


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

the binnnacle is supposed to be 350m...


----------



## mohammad (Jul 6, 2005)

dubaiflo: Thats about 50-60 floors, if Im not mistaken? :?

Anyways would this be built in the other Palm Islands?


----------



## dubaiflo (Jan 3, 2005)

that is actually more than 60F. marina heights is 54F at 207m. but don't forget the weird shape and roof of the binnacle.


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

george dubya bush should invest in dubai.
sorry, feeling a little odd tonight.

too many burj's getting confusing, i hope they finalize the floors on the burj dubai though so at least i know where i am at


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

ragga said:


> sorry, feeling a little odd tonight.


you certainly are, its 7 in the *morning* :bash:


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

its vile !


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)




----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

What the hell is that?? :runaway:


----------



## ragga (Jan 23, 2005)

what the hell is that trances, hahaahah


----------



## Dubai_Boy (May 21, 2003)

Expired sperm !!


----------



## Indica (Mar 19, 2005)

That looks like the eggs that the facecrawlers hatch from on the "Aliens" series..


----------



## Trances (May 19, 2003)

correct there indica 
and for being the first to get it right you get to take one of those babies home


----------



## juiced (Aug 18, 2004)

what a lucky man


----------

